# handsome guy for adoption



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I saw this guy on Petfinder. How could someone move into an apartment that would not allow them to take this handsome guy. Anyone interested in the St. Louis area?

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=8795450


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh poor little Lucky. How confused he must be right now. I am sure someone will snatch him up in no time. He's so sweet looking.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

> I saw this guy on Petfinder. How could someone move into an apartment that would not allow them to take this handsome guy. Anyone interested in the St. Louis area?
> 
> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=8795450[/B]



I cannot imagine


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor baby! I hope he finds a nice forever home.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

He is absolutely beautiful. I bet he's already found a home. Before I got Molly I would constantly check PetFinder and each time I found a maltese or bichon they were gone before I made the call................Pat


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Poor lucky! How awful! You better believe I wouldn't move unless I could find a place that would accept my baby too! I wish I lived close-poor little guy, he's probably wondering what he did wrong!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It looks like he is in Missouri. Do you think? He is lovely and I'm sure his coat could be even nicer if it had the right care.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww hes adorable. I hope he gets a good home!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh My..what a little doll!! Can't even fathom his owners moving to where he could not go with them! Oh I know there are certain extenuating circumstances..but if I had absolutely no choice... I'd sure as heck be sure my baby had a good home...somehow, someway. I'd have to KNOW where and that he/she was well taken care of ! I know I'd choose a "lesser-nice" but pet friendly over a better but no pet ruling.
It alays breaks my heart when I read of these babies being abandoned...but then again maybe he'll end up in a home where he'll be truly appreciated!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

How sad. I know first hand how hard it is to find a pet friendly apartment that is decent! But I can tell you that the thought of giving Mia away NEVER once crossed my mind! There were pet friendly places, some were not so nice but you better believe that I would have moved into one before I would give her away! That little guy sure is a cutie!! I hope he finds a loving family who can care for him and love him the way he deserves!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh that poor little boy...he looks so sad and confused in those pictures.....I hope he finds a loving forever home quickly. To hear of all of these homeless dogs just tears at my heart.......*

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## lauraragdolls (Dec 10, 2005)

He sure is a cutey. I e-mailed a friend of mine in St. Louis that has a malt. Maybe she knows of someone that has admired her baby. I hope he finds a great home.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I can't even imagine moving somewhere and having to get rid of Tango and Tillie.







I would just have to move back in with my parents so I could keep my furbabies!!!!









I'm sure this little guy will find a home soon...he's so cute!!!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh poor baby. I wonder if Lucky were a skin child would they have done the same? Every decision my husband and make revolves some how around the needs of Rudy and Paris. I hope Lucky is luckier with his new home.


----------

